# I hope all dogs go to heaven



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

14 Years. That dog never left my side. She climbed trees, caught Frisbees, pointed and retrieved. Never let a stranger in my house, unless I said is ok girl. 14 years. I guess that’s a lot longer than most folks get. She taught me the patience I need to raise kids. Forgave me of all my fallibility’s. was ready to go at a moments notice.She is my best friend. 
I remember when my dad had to do this. He never told me it would be so hard.
Now its time for me to cast her in to that great void. May god have mercy on me. A man aint much without a best friend……


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry man.......sounds like she was a good, true friend..


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry for your loss! It sounds like an incredible 14 years together.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Sounds like she was a great family member


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds like a great 14 years you have had with the pup Im sorry for your loss. I only hope my own dog will make it to at least 10 years. This is my first personal dog and by judging by the way it felt when we lost family dogs growing up I am going to have a very hard time.
Conner


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I went through the same thing this last spring. It totally sux!  

Cherish the memories.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry for your loss there man. 14 years of great time together. she will all was be there with you.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Went through the same thing back in December. My condolences.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Sounds like a great 14 years . Im sure all dogs go to heaven .I have a couple of dogs that I'm sure are having and good old time there. Pain free and chasen the tails off of the birds. //dog//


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that; I went thru the same in 07, time fades the pain, but the memories will always remain.



If my dogs didn't get to go to heaven, then I want to go where they went.


----------

